# The e bike and the Roadie Phone thief



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Was out riding the Mono paved bike path last week as a roadie all decked out in white n orange racing gear passed me , we came to a spot were the path climbed over a cross rd . I passed him back over the hill and he calls out to me says you little *****! I was like what?? I stopped up the path from him he rides right up to me with out saying a word stops and very quickly reaches, in to my front shirt pocket and grabs my phone he got my phone about half way out . Before I could act or even think wtf!! A right cross to his jaw dropped him as I went for my phone he jumped on his bike and took off . I could have easily chased him down I don't think he knew I was on a elec bike I think he just saw a easy mark a fat old dude with a basket on his bike lol jokes on him .


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool story!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Police report?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

If you dropped him and you had your hand on your phone, why didn't you snap his picture as he was getting up and back on his bike?

But glad you and the phone are ok.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

You know I usually ride with my gopro but that day I didn't have my helmet on , my phone went flying so I went in picked it up first . What the thief didn't know was on my e bike I would have ran him down and kicked the end of his handle bar sending him into a tree he got off lucky. E bikes are legal on this bike path but no I didn't hang around to file a report BUT if I see him again!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

How do you know he didn't know you were on an ebike? If he was all decked out in racing gear and knows bikes, and the fact that you caught him on a hill, pretty sure he would have seen your bike and knew it had a motor.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Was this before or after you ran into that barbed wire?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope he didn't steal your chihuahua.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

chazpat said:


> How do you know he didn't know you were on an ebike? If he was all decked out in racing gear and knows bikes, and the fact that you caught him on a hill, pretty sure he would have seen your bike and knew it had a motor.


I guess the same way he didn't think he would get dropped with a right cross


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

rider95 said:


> I guess the same way he didn't think he would get dropped with a right cross


but he did not get dropped right? he assaulted you, you defended yourself and he ran away.... if you had dropped him, wouldn't that mean he was on the group and not riding away?

Like someone else said, did you file a police report? If someone tried to steal my phone I certainly would.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

No he dropped No I didn't file a report but on the news today the city of Carmel were this stretch of the Monno trail is has now put up speed limits on the bike path with more patrols.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> No he dropped No I didn't file a report but on the news today the city of Carmel were this stretch of the Monno trail is has now put up speed limits on the bike path with more patrols.


What has that got to do with this alleged incident?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

life behind bars said:


> What has that got to do with this alleged incident?


I knew I should not have posted about this on this forum not much good comes from this site , only one positive post I guess the rest support the phone thief.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Your story doesn't make any cohesive sense, that's why all the negativity.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

WTH are we reading here?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> WTH are we reading here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beware of Creamsickle roadies


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beware of the old guy with the basket on his bike he's not a easy mark .


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> Beware of the old guy with the basket on his bike he's not a easy mark .


We have achieved peak ********.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not buying any of this. Roadie is so incensed by e-bike passing him, that he grabs phone. Pics or it didn't happen. 

How about you share your .gpx file, and we can load it to Strava and look at flybys?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess you never know when a rash of decked out roadies that go around shaking down people to steal their shitty phones will break out. Just to be safe I think I'll avoid areas where roadies frequent for awhile.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I will have to say, I'm surprised there aren't other ebikers piling in here to slap rider95 on the back and give him a big thumbs up and say how ebikers with guns need to be on patrol; seems he's the only one here.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Just to be safe I think I'll avoid areas where roadies frequent for awhile.


No you won't.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Since you know that 95 is physically challenged, I'm surprised you didn't bring that up or make some condescending comment about him having a motor-battery problem and needing to call for help. 95, i agree, these individuals disgust me, and obviously don't represent anything that a human being would encounter on the trails. I'm done here; most of these guys could gag a maggot.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

fos'l said:


> Since you know that 95 is physically challenged, I'm surprised you didn't bring that up or make some condescending comment about him having a motor-battery problem and needing to call for help. 95, i agree, these individuals disgust me, and obviously don't represent anything that a human being would encounter on the trails. I'm done here; most of these guys could gag a maggot.


 ...


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

This part of the mono trail is now patrolled on the week ends by the Carmel police and they have setup a radar to catch riders going over 15 , a few weeks ago a roadie attacked a lady in her car had his pic posted on the news . Aggressive riding by mostly roadies on the trail has caused users to complain so now we have a speed limit set , and they said riders would be ticketed for not just speeding but unsafe riding too. I cant wait to see a roadie pulled over for speeding on the trail by a Cop on a E bike!!!!! YES YES


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> This part of the mono trail is now patrolled on the week ends by the Carmel police and they have setup a radar to catch riders going over 15 , a few weeks ago a roadie attacked a lady in her car had his pic posted on the news . Aggressive riding by mostly roadies on the trail has caused users to complain so now we have a speed limit set , and they said riders would be ticketed for not just speeding but unsafe riding too. I cant wait to see a roadie pulled over for speeding on the trail by a Cop on a E bike!!!!! YES YES


You really should seek some professional help for your underlying issues with self esteem and anger. You are a real piece of work and I hope you get help before you hurt yourself or some innocent person.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

fos'l said:


> Since you know that 95 is physically challenged, I'm surprised you didn't bring that up or make some condescending comment about him having a motor-battery problem and needing to call for help. 95, i agree, these individuals disgust me, and obviously don't represent anything that a human being would encounter on the trails. I'm done here; most of these guys could gag a maggot.


Thanks Fos there is a few good ppl on here I really didn't think I would have gotten this hate for a post about a guy trying to steal my phone , and the pic of the BS meter lol was funny I guess you are what you are .


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

life behind bars said:


> You really should seek some professional help for your underlying issues with self esteem and anger. You are a real piece of work and I hope you get help before you hurt yourself or some innocent person.


Look who wins top Prize!!!!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

fos'l said:


> Since you know that 95 is physically challenged, I'm surprised you didn't bring that up or make some condescending comment about him having a motor-battery problem and needing to call for help. 95, i agree, these individuals disgust me, and obviously don't represent anything that a human being would encounter on the trails. I'm done here; most of these guys could gag a maggot.


I didn't know that, but I don't see how its relevant. I made no commentary on 95s decision to use an ebike on a paved trail and open roads, where, I assume they are completely legal in his area. I totally support rider95's decision to use an ebike wherever they are legal.

The story just seems very far fetched.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You've obviously got a lot of violent roadies in your neck of the woods. Wait, are we talking about the same kind of roadie? That might be the issue.

This kind:









Or this kind?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Harryman said:


> This kind:
> 
> View attachment 1148738


I can tell by the look on that dudes face that he just copped someone's phone and is busting @ss from the crime scene.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

He wont get away if he stole it from a e biker!!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rider95 said:


> He wont get away if he stole it from a e biker!!


He'll be long gone when the required 15mph cutoff kicks in on the e-machine.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Harryman said:


> You've obviously got a lot of violent roadies in your neck of the woods. Wait, are we talking about the same kind of roadie? That might be the issue.
> 
> This kind:
> 
> ...


Repack Rider may not appreciate that!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

rider95 said:


> This part of the mono trail is now patrolled on the week ends by the Carmel police and they have setup a radar to catch riders going over 15 , a few weeks ago a roadie attacked a lady in her car had his pic posted on the news . Aggressive riding by mostly roadies on the trail has caused users to complain so now we have a speed limit set , and they said riders would be ticketed for not just speeding but unsafe riding too. I cant wait to see a roadie pulled over for speeding on the trail by a Cop on a E bike!!!!! YES YES


Is there an online article you can link of the news story? I am interested in reading about it.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> Is there an online article you can link of the news story? I am interested in reading about it.


its was on wedsday FOX 59 let me look


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> Is there an online article you can link of the news story? I am interested in reading about it.


Carmel leaders will better enforce rules on Monon Trail as complaints about speeding increase | Fox 59


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Uhmmmm, that story spreads blame pretty evenly among all user groups. How about reducing the histrionics and start using some honesty instead of the constant bovine excrement?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

life behind bars said:


> Uhmmmm, that story spreads blame pretty evenly among all user groups. How about reducing the histrionics and start using some honesty instead of the constant bovine excrement?


 I don't know why you are so mad and pissed at me or my story I sent you a pm, if you don't like my post ok so move on . Others may be interested so can you relax a little bud


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> I don't know why you are so mad and pissed at me or my story I sent you a pm, if you don't like my post ok so move on . Others may be interested so can you relax a little bud


"Story" is an unusually apt description.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

life behind bars said:


> "Story" is an unusually apt description.


Ok you don't believe it here's a cookie and pat on the head now move along kid


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

rider95 said:


> This part of the mono trail is now patrolled on the week ends by the Carmel police and they have setup a radar to catch riders going over 15 , *a few weeks ago a roadie attacked a lady in her car had his pic posted on the news* . Aggressive riding by *mostly roadies on the trail has caused users to complain* so now we have a speed limit set , and they said riders would be ticketed for not just speeding but unsafe riding too. I cant wait to see a roadie pulled over for speeding on the trail by a Cop on a E bike!!!!! YES YES





rider95 said:


> Carmel leaders will better enforce rules on Monon Trail as complaints about speeding increase | Fox 59


I watched the News Clip and did not see anything about a roadie attacking anyone... Perhaps that was on a different news clip than what you linked to us?

From the news Clip I did watch it certainly sounded like the bad interactions were fairly limited and blame was pretty even between those on bikes and those on foot. That trail is pretty narrow, so all the users would need to use common sense, staying to the right, not walking 4 abreast, etc.

Also, that is a paved trail, so really it has nothing to do with biking or eBiking on Dirt Trails.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

E-bikes will fix those problems.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah the roadie attack was another clip happed some weeks ago, and it is aimed at fast weaving riders which is mostly roadies not wanting to break there stride or brake for groups . There is 4 bike shops and 3 brew pubs 2 of the bike shops just opened are e bikes only who rent e bikes for the trail . Of course its not just fast riding some real crime happens like the guy trying to steal my phone, but walkers in large groups not staying right or runners with ear buds kids on skate boards too but I don't see them getting ticketed. If you are in the brew pubs after 5 chances are you can talk to a city council man I was showing one my E bike a few months ago before the e shops were allowed to rent them and now they are renting them !


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

From the news clip, it sounds like a lot of people on the trail and many of them are clueless, which always leads to problems. IME, real "roadies" don't ride bike paths on their rides exactly because of this, there's too many people, they're erratic and you can't go fast, so they stick to roads. Commuters, weekend wanderers, sure.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Nice paved "trail".


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

You are right Harry but the kids and walkers are just going for ice cream and ppl walking ther dogs all have a right to use the trail roadies can still go fast just not on this part . And yeah its a real nice paved bike path LBB it runs all the way to down town indy right through 3 of indys hot spots.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of e-bikes on that trail, since you talked to the councilman. You got two shops opened that only rent ebikes. Maybe it's your fault that all these speeders are on the trail now.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

What on earth does this have to do with mountain bikes?

-Ebikes are (presumably) legal on this commuter path.
-Commuter paths are chock-full of idiots both riding bikes (of all types) as well as walking, razor-skootering, staggering, skateboarding, laying down to chill out, etc.
-Smart phones are like $20 on ebay that can beat Kasparov in 5 games. Nobody steals your old crappy phone.

Moral of the story: commuter paths are full of idiots of all possible types. Behave accordingly. Moral 2: mountain biking does not happen on commuter paths.

-W


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Walt your the 2 person that's replied saying I had a crappy old phone I just paid $300 for it just 2 months ago but sense I am a e bike rider my phone is crappy right? . I stopped a crime from being committed on a bike path and post it here and look at the hate I got maybe you have some kind words for the Roadie phone thief ? after all he does have a sore jaw .


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> Walt your the 2 person that's replied saying I had a crappy old phone I just paid $300 for it just 2 months ago but sense I am a e bike rider my phone is crappy right? . I stopped a crime from being committed on a bike path and post it here and look at the hate I got maybe you have some kind words for the Roadie phone thief ? after all he does have a sore jaw .


Pics or it didn't happen brah.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rider I think the reason a lot of people don't buy your story is due to the outrageous nature of many of your previous posts, a credibility issue if you will. 

Even starting from a clean slate though it's a suspiciously weird story, for starters who carries their phone in a front shirt pocket while riding? Mine would be gone in no time. And why would the roadie want your phone? The average roadie is decked out in $4-5,000 worth of gear (including a phone in their pocket) so they aren't exactly hurting for money. A roadie phone thief conjures up images of a desperate meth-head riding a stolen bike with the bars flipped up backwards. 

I'm guessing if there actually was an incident it's likely that you instigated it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

so, is this a paved multi-path in Carmel Indiana?

bikers, walkers, and city councilmen should watch this video before ratcheting up enforcement as a solution.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Even taking your story at face value (which I don't think anyone here will due to the relatively bizarre/overly heroic nature of it, combined with the semi-incoherent presentation), it has nothing to do with mountain biking, and you should be talking to the police, not us. 

Pretty much everyone here is fully supportive of e-bikes on commuter trails and on roads, I personally think they're an awesome way to get cars off the road and help people get outside. 

-W


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

similar thing happened to me I was riding down the trail and these 3 guys started giving me crap and I was like whats your problem and they were all like hey these are our trails the biggest one blocked the trail and tried to punch me but missed and I pushed him down and he fell into his friend and they both fell down. then they all ran away I was like come on guys 3 of you and you still run from me!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

JACKL said:


> similar thing happened to me I was riding down the trail and these 3 guys started giving me crap and I was like whats your problem and they were all like hey these are our trails the biggest one blocked the trail and tried to punch me but missed and I pushed him down and he fell into his friend and they both fell down. then they all ran away I was like come on guys 3 of you and you still run from me!


yeah, I was on the multi-path at night and these crazy chicks were ruining it for everyone, and by everyone I mean all the walkers and Ebikers--not me. Luckily I got them on video:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^same thing happend to me, same girls, exept they were on pogo sticks. I swear.
I'd like to fund some enforcement.


----------

